# Does anyone know which song is this?



## Junr (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I don't understand much of classical/orchestral music, so I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong forums or wrong section. But there's a song that I need to know the name and I've been trying so much to figure it out but... nothing.

It starts at 14:40 of this video:






Does anyone know?
Thanks!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Probably something written for the event. On a small budget, I'd guess.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Deleted by me


----------



## Junr (Nov 26, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Probably something written for the event. On a small budget, I'd guess.


Damn... it's so beautiful! I like it so much. Thanks anyway though! -still having hopes someone knows the compositor-


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm confused, or you are.

The same music you say occurs at 14:40 also appears early on, at 2:54. The artist is *Amanda Jenssen,* listed to the right as "featured artist" on the YouTube site. I'm not sure which song, but there are other interesting string arrangements on another tune as well. As far as popular music goes, this stuff is worthy of closer scrutiny by the curious and eclectic.


----------



## Junr (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah, Amanda Jenssen is the artist and the name of the song is "Our Time". However, I've listened the song on YouTube and it doesn't have those string arrangements. I think I'll try to figure out a way to download the video's audio and then cut the part of the song that I want. I really wanted to know who composed that though, there might be other interesting pieces from the same composer. 

And even though I watched the entire show, for some reason only at the end the music caught my attention. I've been looking everywhere and even read websites with reviews/informations about the show but still nothing. They don't even mention Jenssen's "Our Time". I'll keep looking I guess, hopefully I can figure it out. Thanks to you all!


----------

